

End-To-End Performance Study of Cloud Services - democracy
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/5/26/end-to-end-performance-study-of-cloud-services.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HighScalability+%28High+Scalability%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
mark_l_watson
Interesting! Matched my experience with the slowness of SimpleDB.

That said, this benchmark web application does not hit the sweet spots of
SimpleDB and AppEngine: parallel queries.

For AppEngine, using a single entity group (for transactions, data needs to be
server-localized, and that is one thing that an entity group does) is really
not using the platform correctly.

That said, good article!

